# Harry Potter – Klage gegen „Harry Popper“-Kondome



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2010)

*Harry Potter – Klage gegen „Harry Popper“-Kondome 
*​
Jetzt droht das Image von „Harry Potter“ zwielichtiger zu werden, als es den Machern und vermutlich auch Hauptdarsteller Daniel Radcliffe lieb ist. Zwar absolvierte der 21–Jährige gerade erst ein bizarres Shooting für ein Schwulen- und Lesbenmagazin , um sein braves Image abzuschütteln. Doch ist es auch noch nach seinem Sinn, als Vorlage für eine aberwitzige Kondomserie namens „Harry Popper“ herangezogen worden zu sein? Der Schweizer Erotikhersteller Magic X aus Pfäffikon hatte die Kondomreihe exklusiv vertrieben und sich dafür nun eine Klage von der Filmgesellschaft Warner Brothers Entertainment eingehandelt.



​

Zwar bestreitet das Erotikunternehmen einen Bezug der Verhüterlis zu den „Harry Potter“-Filmen, doch dürfte es Schwierigkeiten haben, das glaubhaft vor Gericht darzulegen: Das auf den Packungen abgebildete Comic-Kondom trägt die typische Potter-Brille und wedelt mit einem Zauberstab. In den kommenden Tagen wird das Kantonsgericht Schwyz entscheiden, ob die „Harry Popper“-Kondome vom Markt genommen werden müssen.


*Ich finds Lustig 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

"wedelt mit dem Zauberstab" rofl3 :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2010)

krass, aber mir gefällts


----------

